# THINGS that WORK !!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Shaker Town @ Pleasent Hill in Burgin Ky - a restored living HISTORY museum sitting on 3000acs - in 2008 the farm manager teamed with the Ky dept of fish & wildlife to restore a 1000acs to native grasses 4 QUAIL SONGBIRDS & RABBITs - ? how good did it WORK - way beyond what they hoped 4 !!!!! ? why post this !!!!! our V's are sport dogs - sad 2 say !!!!! most members do not understand - getting a fishing & hunting licences is where conservation Vgings !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was going to say my husband. ;D
He holds a job, and I play with the dogs.
I think its a wonderful trade off, and the dogs agree.
We just got home, wet and covered in sand from a run at the creek.

Good luck to you and PIKE at the trials this weekend.
Were going to try our luck at bringing home a few more ducks before teal season is over.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - TY - PIKE is what he is - a HUNTER - in trials & hunt tests - he gets a scent off the course - I do NOT correct HIM ! this is what he was BRED 4 - FEATHERs in his mouth - ribbons do not feel that good - good that we have breeders & trainers that prove the pup we get is a HUNTER !!!!!!!


----------

